# New Charge owner (OS X based) needs root help and flashing questions



## pnd4pnd (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys,

Been reading all night so i appreciate your help and patience. I just picked up a charge (coming from thunderbolt - finally gave up) and am trying to root and flash some of the roms here.

I am very familar with adb and tried to root but it hung at gingerbreak. from what i understand in order to root, i need to downgrade my firmware to ed1. i am trying to figure out how to do this on a mac.

i downloaded heimdall which looked to be the right solution, but when i load the package in hemidall i get the following error: firmware.xml is missing from the package.

once i am rooted, do i have to use heimdall/odin or can we download zips to sdcard as with the thuderbolt?

also not finding a clear way to install cwm without odin either.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

sincerely
eric


----------



## yahsaves (Jul 5, 2011)

You have to get a hold of a pc or boot camp your Mac. You can get root but that's about it with just a Mac. Odin is the best for pushing to this phone. Sorry theres not an easier way.


----------



## pnd4pnd (Jun 29, 2011)

pulled out an old xp machine and got it done... thanks.


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ready to pull the trigger on rooting my charge to GBE..however I'm not quite sure what files i need in order to make it happen . I have flashed , what seems a trillion times on my HTC Eris , but that seems much more clear cut than doing it with the Charge . I already have ODIN set up . So do I need to flash the Rom, Kernel, CWM, and a new radio in that order?? :scared:. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

gemro311 said:


> Ready to pull the trigger on rooting my charge to GBE..however I'm not quite sure what files i need in order to make it happen . I have flashed , what seems a trillion times on my HTC Eris , but that seems much more clear cut than doing it with the Charge . I already have ODIN set up . So do I need to flash the Rom, Kernel, CWM, and a new radio in that order?? :scared:. Any help would be appreciated


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3163-How-to-get-on-GummyCharged-GBE-1.9RC2.3-with-lagfix-EXT4

Refer to this post. It basically gives you step by step instructions on getting to Gingerbread with EXT4 using the best available rom for Gingerbread. The first Odin (GB FE 1.9) will root you, the second Odin file will upgrade you to the latest Radios, and the CWM file will convert you over to GBE. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------

